# Justin Bieber stops with his bodyguards at the local McDonalds In Madrid, Spain - April 4, 2011 (x19)



## Mandalorianer (5 Apr. 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com​



THX to Alison


----------



## Punisher (5 Apr. 2011)

Die Schwuchtel braucht keinen Bodyguard, sondern ein paar Hosenträger


----------



## Q (5 Apr. 2011)

Kidsmenue für alle


----------



## Alea (5 Apr. 2011)

Was ein Glück, dass Mc Donalds weltweit alles der selbe Mist ist. SO kann man sicher sein, dass der Bengel etwas ißt.


----------



## ball88 (13 Apr. 2011)

Thanks.


----------

